# MTD Rototiller



## KTM1217 (Dec 16, 2010)

Hey guys. I just got this MTD Rototiller from the local junk yard for free. Id like to get more info on this machine as the serials and numbers are wore off the badges. What I do know so far is that its an MTD Tiller with reverse. It has a 5hp Briggs and Stratton motor on it. The only number I was able to read is MTD's serial/model number on the right side. That number is 212-360 B. I can not seem to find any info on the internet on these tillers so if you guys could help me out thatd be great.


----------



## Joe4majors (Feb 27, 2013)

I ran across your post on here and I think we have the same or at least similar models. I found a manual (attached) for a 212-360. I'm not sure what the "B" is for. I've recently restored my grandfather's old tiller and struggled for years to find a model, etc. The numbers had also disintegrated off the badge as well. If you still have the tiller, could you please provide the model number for the engine? I pulled the engine off my tiller back in the 80's and haven't seen it since (probably on a go-kart in a junkyard somewhere). For now, I have a simple single shaft engine on there. Reverse doesn't work. Best I know my tiller was made by MTD but was sold as "White's".... Thanks for your post on here, it helped me a lot.


----------



## Aussietrainman (May 4, 2009)

Well done, looks great.


----------



## Aussietrainman (May 4, 2009)

Further to the comment regarding no reverse, the manual shows an engine with a PTO shaft. Briggs engines had this as an option. I would imagine that the belts acted as a clutch and one or t'other would be tightened to get forward or reverse - OR - one drives the tiller, one drives the forward/reverse...


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Go to : www.partstree.com or to www.MTDparts.com Similar models are the 212-340,and 212390
212 prefix means it is a 1992 model year.


----------



## Aussietrainman (May 4, 2009)

OK, this is off-topic, but does involve MTD.

A very recent copy of one of our locally produced 4WD magazines 4WD Action Best Nissans, showed a 6 x 6 Nissan fourby that had a dropbox/diff/power divider/whatever in one of its photos to provide power to the third axle...

It had MTD stamped in to the housing. Could this be the same company?

This vehicle is fascinating, as it has full time 4WD on the back axles; can be locked up (the MTD transmission is a type of viscous coupling, I think), and also retained the normal front axle setup, thus giving a sixby (sorry 'bout that, chief).

I must apologise: I have several interests! Tractors/heritage trains/engineering.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Aussietrainman, could you post a pic of that in the "Off topic"section ? I'd like to see it!


----------



## KTM1217 (Dec 16, 2010)

thanks for all the info guys! And Ill see if i can get the serial numbers off of it. Also, my engine does have the two pulleys off the back of the motor. One is mounted on the cam, and one is mounted on the crankshaft. I have found two other pics on google as well. Numbers on the blower housing are: 130292 0369-01 7203037. Hope this helps ya out!


----------



## Aussietrainman (May 4, 2009)

jhngardner367 said:


> Aussietrainman, could you post a pic of that in the "Off topic"section ? I'd like to see it!


Yes, but I will need to see if that's allowed by the publisher ... there may be other ways (legally, I mean)


----------



## Joe4majors (Feb 27, 2013)

Thanks for the info and the additional pics! Aussietrainman, yes, the original engine had an auxiliary shaft. There are two belts. Shift the lever out of neutral and a spring pulls the lever assembly down and engages the main shaft for forward. For reverse you have to pull up against the spring to release the tension off one pulley and cause the other pulley/belt to engage for reverse. If your hand comes off control lever for some reason, the spring will snap it back out of reserve (safety feature I guess). You can buy a similar new engine from Briggs and Stratton for about $400 (12T292-0570). I'd love to be able to find an old engine (with the second shaft) to rebuild. Thanks for the numbers off the engine, that will help a lot! Other than eBay, can anyone recommend the best way to find a specific old engine?


----------



## Joe4majors (Feb 27, 2013)

KTM1217, do you have more pictures of your tiller?


----------



## KTM1217 (Dec 16, 2010)

No, dont. But I can get more for you. What exactly do you want pics of? Right now, theres no motor on it. The motor is stripped and waiting for rebuild parts. Other than that, I can get you pictures.


----------



## Joe4majors (Feb 27, 2013)

Any general pictures would be great. Specifically the area on the tiller with the idlers and other moving parts of the idle/forward/reverse components are. I've got a spring on mine that I think is out of place, but would love to confirm with a picture. Would love to see more pictures once it is pieced back together.


----------

